# African bull frog keeps going into estivation!!



## afropuff (Oct 3, 2010)

I would appreciate any knowledge as to why my bullfrog keeps going bk to sleep. I can wake him/her, clean the tank, refresh the water and drop in some of its fave foods. The last time i did this it just swallowed a Morio worm and one large Locust. I replaced the lid happy it had eaten only to return half hr later to find him/her back under ground. Haven't bothered tryin to wake it again. Long winded i know but any help would be ace!


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

afropuff said:


> I would appreciate any knowledge as to why my bullfrog keeps going bk to sleep. I can wake him/her, clean the tank, refresh the water and drop in some of its fave foods. The last time i did this it just swallowed a Morio worm and one large Locust. I replaced the lid happy it had eaten only to return half hr later to find him/her back under ground. Haven't bothered tryin to wake it again. Long winded i know but any help would be ace!


firstly how old is the frog, and is it putting a cocoon around its self as abf tend to spend a lot of time burried, is your humidity right as if it feels to dry to the frog this will cause it to go in to estevation dont worry if the frog has weight on it they can go through estevation no problem there is a fellow in the states just had a female do 14month under:gasp:

cheers spencer............


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

sounds like its probably too dry for it


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Could slightly raise the temp too


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much- my (dwarf) ABF does this on a regular basis. Sometimes I can relate it to temps or humidity, sometimes not- my theory is that because they do it regularly in the wild, they still have the habit of doing it in captivity- but since they spend most of the season with very little activity, they don't suffer for those weeks (or even months) not feeding, they make up for it when they *do* get hungry! They aren't exactly Olympic athletes at their most energetic!:lol2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

It shouldn't bema problem as others have said but more spraying should make him more active as would a wetter environment. Higher temps will do that to but it can be good to let the enclosure dry out some. Remember to clean more often when wet and less food when dry.


----------



## afropuff (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank y'all for putting my mind at ease on this. These forums are a godsend. I wont worry so much now. Again, thanx to all.


----------



## afropuff (Oct 3, 2010)

It's about 3-4 yrs old now. I got him/her when it was no bigger than a £2 pound coin.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you should give it to me :lol2:


----------



## MSID (May 13, 2010)

I have two in a split tank, so identical temps etc, one is often underground for a couple of weeks at a time, the other is almost always on the surface. I used to get concerned about it but over the years I have deciced its just their way. Since I stopped digging her up I realised that the length of time she disapears for is related to food supply/ type. If I feed locusts she stays on the surface for longer than other foods, and puts a lot more effort into catching them than other foods


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

afropuff said:


> It's about 3-4 yrs old now. I got him/her when it was no bigger than a £2 pound coin.


how big is it now do you have photo,s

cheers spencer...........


----------

